# Daughters Case



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm new to this so bare with me. I decided to get rid of floppy drive
usb ports etc on front and install fan. Also decided to put new power button on top of case, my Antec 900 case has everything up top and I love it. Does any one know where I can get USB ports and audio ports 
and mount them on top. Here's rest of pics to where I'm at, doing some more painting tonight. Waiting for plexi to come in so I can finish.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2007)

Heres some more pics, I got to paint inside panels yet but pretty much done. I'm thinking I should of painted turbine fan black. Also there is a blue lighted fan behind turbine. One blue fan will be on top.
And two on back. I decided not to put a reset button on, Cant say that I ever used it. Just wish I could find some USB ports to cut into top. Can any one help me out with that?  Over all I think my daughter will be happy with this case. Now once I transfer hers into this one I can do some thing harder. Thanks for all the Ideas


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2007)

not bad. depending on how old your daughter is, you may want to put a fan grill or something over the fans to keep fingers out.... that is, if she's little. my kid is drawn to the fans like they are kid magnets. 

Looks cool for a kids case.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 30, 2007)

^^

Skillz dude! Welcome to the forums! I love the beefy look of the rig and the butterflies just complement it somewhat. 

Excluding the sarcasm, you've done an excellent job on the painting and modding. I agree with you on the fact the turbine fan should be black, but it doesn't really _need_ to be black. Unfortunately I can't help you with finding the top USB & I/O plate, maybe you could try AC Ryan I know that's a pretty big modding site. Might be worth a google. 

I think your daughter is going to extremely happy with that, replace the Butterflies with skulls and I'd be one happy daughter, errr, son.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks good, I'm sure any daughter would like it,, As far as putting top USB, Maybe you could add in a front panel   http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=137&products_id=1717


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

I bet your daughter loves it man! good work and glad to see more case moders out there! I would try my hand at it if I didn't buy an Cosmos... :shadedshu


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think she will be happier when I transfer heres to this. Waiting on plexi glass so I can finish. Dam it Bobbie. Still no luck on USB ports. The only ones I can find go into drive bays I really wanted something like on the Antec 900 cases that go on top. Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 30, 2007)

This place will let you configure your own external port configuration, then just mount it in to the top of the case!(scroll down towards bottom of page look towards the right...only about $15.00)

http://www.frontx.com/


Or, you could use something like this;  http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=1649


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2007)

Namslas90 thankyou thats what I was looking for frontx.com              both places were added to my favorites.


----------



## lowflyer (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont know how handy you are with a dremil tool... but I would buy that connector from cyberguys notch out the 2 spots on top of your case and bracket it on from the bottom. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2008)

How about these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210&products_id=2150


----------



## viczulis (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea I'm going to take one off the back of my older computer and cut out and install. Thanks for imput though. I'm still waiting for my plexi to come in so I can finish this one up. And start on a new mod.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2008)

Great build yet again man... I'll be looking forward to you next mod!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2008)

Any updates?  How did the ports work out?  You know, I totally forgot I had this thing sitting around:

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc05754mj9.jpg

Maybe you could have used it... lol


----------



## viczulis (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea that would of been nice.lol  My plexi came in but I've been in Fort Wayne working for two weeks. Hopefully I'll get it done when I get back home. And put up some pics.

(had to go back to work after 3 weeks off)
 Damit Bobbie 

Thanks for asking though


----------



## viczulis (Jan 20, 2008)

*Finished*

 Finally finished her computer. Turned out pretty good. I ended up leaving out USB on top will order bay unit when she needs it.

Pics show Blue what I started with to Red when finished.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow man, impressive work, how was that fan done on the front, is that a special kind of fan?


----------



## viczulis (Jan 20, 2008)

Regular fan painted chrome, bought airplane prop and glue to front of fan from a hobby shop. Then attached a blue fan to the back side so it lights up blue . Go to MNPCTECH.com they have some real good stuff there shows you how to do it.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 20, 2008)

viczulis said:


> Regular fan painted chrome, bought airplane prop and glue to front of fan from a hobby shop. Then attached a blue fan to the back side so it lights up blue . Go to MNPCTECH.com they have some real good stuff there shows you how to do it.



cool thanks!


----------

